# Value of "Bear" recurve bow.....



## EBK1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Does anyone know what my Bear, "Kodiak Magnum" in great condition is worth? Limbs are straight, and finish is in good condition. Thanks


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

These show up fairly often on the extremely Big auction y site --- prices currently range from $46--$450.

Bear Archery is selling 50th Anniversary models this year for a list price of $499.99.

Not sure if there's a model variation which is especially valued.


----------



## OldSkoolArcher (Oct 27, 2009)

Really depends on the year. Pics would be essential.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

OldSkoolArcher said:


> Really depends on the year. Pics would be essential.


+1000

Generically the earlier made the more value. Unlike other Bear models that have specific vintages that are desired the K-mag values mostly run with age.


----------



## Bongos (Nov 9, 2011)

Still more than the $5 you bought it from the Garage Sale


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

61-61 are desired as shooters. (61 is the first year) 63 doglegs are collector bows.(some you shouldn't shoot) From there until the 70's "greenies" they are about the same in value with the two tone wood risers fetching a little bit more because they look so nice.


----------



## makingscents (Jun 9, 2011)

Average is 450


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Where??? I"ll buy every K-mag I can find to sell at that price. Shoot I'd behappy to get half that price for 90% of them.

If you're talking the new ones I'll agree. Otherwise, you have not shopped Grayling era K-mags. A pristine 61 wouldn't fetch that. Even in the hay days of 2005-08.


----------

